# Shall I keep these higher rarity fish/bugs?



## Dede (Nov 22, 2017)

I get requests for the somewhat rare Black Bass, Red Snapper and Dynastids quite often but I never see the villagers request the rarer fish and bugs, i.e. Tuna, Football Fish, Blowfish, Emperor Butterfly, Jewel Beetle, Miyama Stag, Rainbow Trout and Koi. I have more of these than I know what to do with. 
They're just taking up inventory space and I'd rather not list them for sale in my market box because I doubt anybody would buy them. I often look at these rare fish/bugs in other players' market boxes and think "Nah I have plenty of my own already".
So it begs the question; is it really worth keeping them? Has anyone else come across an animal requesting one of these fellas?


----------



## ~ Silvie (Nov 22, 2017)

Interesting post! Waiting for answers (vωv)


----------



## juneau (Nov 22, 2017)

Yes, I've had villagers request the Red Snapper and Dynastids specifically, so I think they do eventually ask for the more uncommon creatures, but it doesn't happen as often. Personally I keep everything just in case, but like I said, only those 2 somewhat rarer things have ever been requested for me so far, so maybe it's not worth it. I guess it's up to you to decide whether the bells they net are worth it more or the slim chance they might be requested by a villager.


----------



## Katelyn (Nov 22, 2017)

I usually just keep 5 of each and sell the rest, I haven’t come across a problem yet


----------



## Cheshire (Nov 22, 2017)

I'm level 40 now and have never encountered a villager ask for anything rarer than a red snapper, black bass or horned dynastid. 

They might ask for the really rare stuff eventually, but for now, I keep only one of each kind and sell the rest, because storage space is much more valuable than an item that nobody requests right now or in the foreseeable future.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Nov 22, 2017)

I've never had a villager ask for the extremely rare bugs and fish like rainbow trout, football, fish, or tuna, so I just sell them.


----------



## Alcor (Nov 22, 2017)

I feel like they ask for rare stuff more often around friendship lv3+
but they only ask for 1 qty of a rare item, instead of the bulk request.

I'd imagine on higher friendship lvls they will start demanding harder to find things, similar to other Animal Crossing games.


----------



## Megan. (Nov 22, 2017)

I keep 10 of each and sell the others. So far I’ve never had any requests for the rarest bugs and fish but I haven’t levelled anyone above 15 so it could be after that.


----------



## Bcat (Nov 22, 2017)

good advice guys! I don't think I'm at a high enough level yet for my villagers to start asking for the rarer things


----------



## Dede (Nov 23, 2017)

Hmm if the types of requests are determined by friendship level, then I wonder what level they'd have to be. I have a few animals stuck around the level 15 - 17 range, but nope nothin'. I hope they don't have to be level 20 to start requesting the super rare stuff. They take forever to level...
Well I'll keep you all posted if I ever get a rare request. I might try to power level a single animal.


----------

